# The Online Depth of Field Simulator is Now Available as a Free Android App



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 5, 2015)

```
In case you hadn’t seen it, there is a website that is a DOF calculator as well as a bokeh simulator that is quite nifty, you can <a href="http://dofsimulator.net/en/" target="_blank">visit it here</a>. Now the developer behind the web site has released a free Android app that will do the same thing for you along with some improvements.</p>
<p class="heading">APP DESCRIPTION</p>
<p>Mobile version of the online tool <a href="https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.google.com/url?q%3Dhttp://dofsimulator.net%26sa%3DD%26usg%3DAFQjCNGN461RntRd1IQkbRrME0frw5AlpA&sa=D&usg=AFQjCNGVDYTTEb6umIDsZpzRFg_52mTtBA" target="_blank">http://dofsimulator.net</a> that calculates and simulates the depth of field and background blur (bokeh) on a photo including perspective distortion and diffraction effect. It also visualizes the DOF range.</p>
<p>You can choose from 4 ultra high resolution backgrounds, 8 models of different height and 10 kinds of bokeh.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Parameters that can be set:</p>
<ul>
<li>Lens focal length</li>
<li>Aperture</li>
<li>Sensor/film size or camera model</li>
<li>Distance of the model and the background from the camera</li>
</ul>
<p>The application calculates:</p>
<ul>
<li>Depth of field range</li>
<li>Background blur size</li>
<li>Hyperfocal distance</li>
<li>Diffraction effects</li>
</ul>
<p>All changes in parameters directly affect the preview – you can easily observe their influence on the resulting photo. Saving the parameters sets on a list allows to directly compare the outcome of different equipment configurations.</p>
<p>Comprehensive help and a guide that presents all the features helps to understand the meaning of all presented parameters even for beginner amateurs of photography.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.michalbemowski.dofsimulator" target="_blank">Download The App at the Google Play Store</a></strong></p>
```


----------

